# Carriage Clock Gong Bounce



## stats007 (Apr 25, 2018)

I suspect that this isn't normal?


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Yo're right there, stats. I'm not sure what is less normal - the broken gong mallet or the guy who made the video. :laugh:


----------



## stats007 (Apr 25, 2018)

:sign_question:

Do you know what the cause is? I'm assuming that a spring or damper has failed?

The clock has three mainsprings - I'm assuming the small one is for a secondary chime? The barrel cover has popped off so haven't touched it..


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Well it is not hitting the gong hard enough, it is hitting the "stop" and bouncing back up again, there is a small spring on the other side of the arm which gives extra power for the downward stroke

The fix would be to bend the arm down a smidge, but a word of caution, this must be done very gently and in a way which puts no stress on the soldered end of the arm where it pivots. Be careful!!!


----------



## stats007 (Apr 25, 2018)

Thanks. Not really planning on doing it myself as I don't know why the barrel cover has come off either.

There are three buttons on the base - left cycles day - right cycles date but the middle is loose and does nothing?

It's a Matthew Norman 8-Day Moonphase clock for reference.


----------



## stats007 (Apr 25, 2018)

Can anyone recommend a good clock repairer in the UK? I'd love to do it myself but don't have the time and it's probably too expensive for me to bugger up.

I had a quote from the only Matthew Norman approved repairer in the UK but it was daft.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

The middle one is for setting the alarm, if your struggling to find someone i could do it in a few months time...........there is some great repairers about


----------



## stats007 (Apr 25, 2018)

Ah OK - well it definitely doesn't do that. I'll see if I can find someone in the meantime otherwise will take you up on your offer.


----------



## stats007 (Apr 25, 2018)

There is an an arbor for setting the alarm - which works though don't think I'll ever be using it.

I've sent it to Canterbury Clocks for repair as they specialise in Matthew Norman clocks so hopefully it will come back working correctly. I'll update if anyone is interested.


----------



## stats007 (Apr 25, 2018)

So the middle button is for setting the moonphase - hopefully it's a simple repair.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Let us know how you get on, hope they dont charge too much...


----------



## stats007 (Apr 25, 2018)

Well my advice is don't ever use Canterbury Clocks & Curios who demonstrated a farcical level of incompetence. Having discussed the problems and assured the clock would be stripped, serviced and tested I find middle-man Alan outsources the repair and tries to do so on the cheap. Half the problems haven't been fixed despite being told it would be "like new" and it cost over £50 in postage alone. At least the repairer managed to fix the moonphase adjuster on the second attempt  .


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Where are you based. Can I help?


----------



## stats007 (Apr 25, 2018)

Thanks for the offer but I'm going to find someone local who I can deal with in person.


----------

